# ROTP A few Questions



## joshbald (11 Feb 2010)

I am about to about to join the ROTP program and was wondering about some questions:
1. I play competitive sports in the summer months would I be able to get some time off training to play
2. If I were to take a military co-op in high school would I be exempt from some summer training. 
3. If I were to do the high school military co-op would I receive a higher salary compared to me not going in the co-op.
4.When in the armed forces and/or reserves  how do you get on to U.N tours of duty. 
5. How long are most  U.N tours of duty.
6. Are students able to except scholarships while in ROTP


----------



## joshbald (11 Feb 2010)

I am about to about to join the ROTP program and was wondering about some questions:
1. I play competitive sports in the summer months would I be able to get some time off training to play
2. If I were to take a military co-op in high school would I be exempt from some summer training. 
3. If I were to do the high school military co-op would I receive a higher salary compared to me not going in the co-op.
4.When in the armed forces and/or reserves  how do you get on to U.N tours of duty. 
5. How long are most  U.N tours of duty.
6. Are students able to except scholarships while in ROTP


----------



## slowmode (11 Feb 2010)

I can answer some questions 



> 1. I play competitive sports in the summer months would I be able to get some time off training to play


Most likely not, you can play when you have your time off if you want. 



> 2. If I were to take a military co-op in high school would I be exempt from some summer training.


You would need recruit school bypass, but you will most likely not get it if you only have Co-op BMQ, so you'll have to redo training.



> 3. If I were to do the high school military co-op would I receive a higher salary compared to me not going in the co-op.



No


----------



## benny88 (11 Feb 2010)

joshbald said:
			
		

> I am about to about to join the ROTP program and was wondering about some questions:
> 1. I play competitive sports in the summer months would I be able to get some time off training to play



Heavens no.



			
				joshbald said:
			
		

> 6. Are students able to except scholarships while in ROTP



Yes and no.

You may accept awards or bursaries, so long as they are not expected (by the person or organization who gave them to you) to be applied directly to your tuition or other academic expenses. By all means, if you win a few hundred bucks at high school graduation, save it for rent.

 If you earn a scholarship that IS applied directly to tuition, you may also accept so long as you make the appropriate people in your Chain of Command aware and thus the CF will not have to pay for that part of your tuition. You can't double dip.


----------



## gcclarke (11 Feb 2010)

joshbald said:
			
		

> I am about to about to join the ROTP program and was wondering about some questions:
> 1. I play competitive sports in the summer months would I be able to get some time off training to play


You couldn't get time off persay, but if you're good enough you might be able to make the CF's CISM (Conseil international du sport militaire) team in that sport or sports. There are some RMC cadets on at least one of the teams that I saw. 


> 2. If I were to take a military co-op in high school would I be exempt from some summer training.


Absolutely not. At best, the co-op might get you your basic military qualification (BMQ). But you're going ROTP. You need the Basic Military Officer Qualification (BMOQ). If I recall correctly, you require at least your Primary Leadership Qualification (PLQ) to be exempt from the first half of BMOQ, and your Intermediate Leadership Qualification (ILQ) to be exempt from the entire thing. Needless to say, you're extremely unlikely to get either of those from a high-school co-op program.


> 4.When in the armed forces and/or reserves  how do you get on to U.N tours of duty.


You are either posted to a unit that gets sent, get sent yourself, or volunteer to go when they ask for volunteers. Please note the 2nd response won't happen to a reservist, and the 1st is unlikely to happen until such time as Canada once again enters a state of total war.


> 5. How long are most  U.N tours of duty.


6-12 months seems to be the average to me. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Drag (19 Feb 2010)

1.  Not if it interferes with your training.
2.  No
3.  That is decided on an individual basis, depending on how much time you have in and what qualification level you get in the reserves.
4.  You get tasked for all tours, not just UN ones, depending on the CF's requirements.  You can submit your name up for a tour, but the Cahin of Command will decide.
5.  tours are generaly 6-12 months
6.  While under subsidy you may not accept schollarships or other renumeration from the university (TA).  The only exceptions, I believe, are major international awards ie a Rhodes Scholarship.


----------



## Pusser (19 Feb 2010)

You can accept prizes or awards for excellence and the like, but generally you can't accept scholarships.  On the other hand, if you're in the ROTP, you don't need scholarships, so don't bother applying.  Why confuse the issue and possibly slow down or ruin somebody else's chances?


----------



## FDO (19 Feb 2010)

If you are looking at applying to ROTP this year it is going to be very difficult. After 15 Jan we can no longer guarantee that you will be fully processed in time. All files must be in RMC no later than the end of Feb. That means that in one week you have to write CFAT, do a medical and an interview as well as the background check. Background check usually takes 5 business days alone. I would recommend you go into the RC in September and apply for 2011 ROTP.


----------



## FDO (19 Feb 2010)

Why did I just answer this same question on another thread with the same title?


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Feb 2010)

FDO said:
			
		

> Why did I just answer this same question on another thread with the same title?


Are you having deja vu?  I checked your post history.....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Feb 2010)

He's right Moe.
I merged the two threads.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Feb 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> He's right Moe.
> I merged the two threads.


Good enough.  I should have guessed...


----------



## FDO (19 Feb 2010)

Okay so I'm NOT losing what's left of my mind.


----------

